# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Acnemodellen gezocht!

## JillHermens

*Hallo allemaal!* 

Mijn naam is Jill Hermens,
leerling aan het IMKO college te Arnhem
voor de opleiding tot allround schoonheidsspecialiste.

Vorig jaar heb ik mijn niveau 3 afgerond met het behalen
van mijn vakdiploma. Nu ben ik verder aan het studeren voor allround
schoonheidsspecialiste met onder andere de specialistatie: Acne.

Ik ben op zoek naar acnemodellen
In week 29 doe ik eindexamen voor mijn specialisatie acne.
Ook zoek ik modellen die tussentijds met mij mee zouden willen.

De behandeling bestaat uit:
-Oppervlakte reiniging.
-Diepte reiniging.
-Verwijderen van de onzuiverheden.
-Masker.
-Verzorgende crème.
(Voor mijn behandeling gebruik ik producten van meditopics, een speciale
acne lijn.)

De behandeling zal zo ongeveer 60 tot 90 minuten in beslag nemen
en zal plaatsvinden in Arnhem.
(Goed te bereiken met het OV)
De behandeling is geheel gratis.

Ik hoop dat u mij verder kunt helpen,
Voor vragen mag u altijd mailen naar: [email protected]

Vriendelijke Groet,
Jill Hermens

----------

